# ADA NA green bulb



## Iain Sutherland (26 Jan 2012)

Hi, is the ADA NA green bulb specific to ADA solar lights or will it fit any 150k halide unit?  is it worth the money?

What other options do people have opinions on... giesemann powercrome 6500k??


thanks
Iain


----------



## Alastair (26 Jan 2012)

Try these mate, I've just replaced mine with these and they are awesome. Colour is perfect 


http://www.cp-lighting.co.uk/Lamps/150W ... RX7s-6500K

It's the GE bulbs I use and growth has gone mental. Works out at 30 pound for 2 inc delivery. 
They also sell the iwasaki in that list too which are supposed to have amazing PAR levels if you want to stretch to 30 each. 
In my opinion and I've has many different bulbs, the GE ones are awesome. So much so I've ordered a few for spare..


----------



## milla (26 Jan 2012)

According to the TGM page for this bulb it is only compatable with ADA equipment.  

Quote "* ADA confirmed the metal halide lamp compatibility only with our genuine lighting equipments."
http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/sh ... alide-150w

However theres plenty of examples on the american forums of people using them in any RX7 type 150w MH units


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Jan 2012)

thanks for that guys, i emailed TGM but they werent entirely sure....
think i will go with asistairs cheaper option for now anyway after chatting to him.
Can try 10 different ones for the cost of ADA


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Jan 2012)

pretty sure mark evans put an ADA bulb in one of his non MH lights. send him a pm to check?

Good price on those other bulbs.  I wouldn't mind seeing a comparison on one to the ADA na green as mine is overdue for replacement but still going strong.


----------



## Alastair (26 Jan 2012)

I've used a fair few halide bulbs, although I've never wanted to part with the amount it costs for 2 Ada bulbs. It's more than I paid for my unit ha ha. But, I do know that the GE bulbs have massively increased growth in my tabk and pearling is mental. I would have gone for the iwasaki had I had the spare money but to be honest I'm massively impressed with the GE ones.


----------



## George Farmer (27 Jan 2012)

ADA MH are definitely compatible in non-ADA units.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Jan 2012)

Thanks George... so the next question,

Do they justify the price tag?


----------



## George Farmer (28 Jan 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Thanks George... so the next question,
> 
> Do they justify the price tag?


Only you can really answer that question.

Some folk love the NA-Green. Others hate it. I've not used one myself but have seen in over a few tanks in the flesh. It's lovely for bringing out the greens, but for reds it's not so good IMO. Also, as a keen photographer that usually relies on aquarium lighting only, the NA-Green is weak at providing accurate colour rendition.

In terms of PAR and PUR i.e. useable light to grow plants, it may not be as efficient compared with cheaper brands either. 

With its biggest spectral peak in the green, it may appear very bright to our eyes, but with most freshwater plant photosynthesis occurring with mostly red and blue spectra, it's not so effective.  

There's evidence of relatively low PAR readings taken from the Nature Aquarium gallery using these bulbs, which partially explains their lean dosing regime (although the ADA substrate system is very effective at providing sufficient nutrients.)


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Jan 2012)

Thanks for this george, i think i'll go with the cheaper option for now and invest the £90 difference in extra plants instead  
Either way TGM empties my wallet!!


----------

